# What is the man's favorite



## ZHUYUT (May 11, 2007)

We can supply high quality Rolex, Breitling, Bvlgari, Cartier, Chanel, Omega Watches in Retail or Wholesaler,We also wholesale Chloe, Chane, Dior, Coach ,Balenciaga, Hermes, prada ,Louis Vuitton handbags,All these products are AAA+ of high quality,Welcome letter for require. drop shipping welcome. 
We accept PayPal
Please visit URL:http://www.ebaynt.com 
Mail:ebaynt(at)gmail.com


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Don't get it :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Made me laff :roll:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

i get it


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

i get it


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

i dont get it either :?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

I get it but not as often as id like!! sorry wrong forum :wink:


----------

